# Turbo 350 spitting fluid all the sudden.



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

ok, so I've driven the car around a little, had it wide open a time or two and had no problems thus far. last night I backed it out of the shop to turn it around and notice a decent puddle of transmission fluid after I get back out of the car. it appears as though it is coming out of some kind of connection up at the front passenger in front of the 2 transmission cooling line connections. it points sort of up and towards the front passenger quarter panel. should have taken a picture of it, but really not sure what it is or why I didn't have a problem with it before.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.openexhaust.com/th_350_trans.jpg

if you look at this picture, it appears to be just the bottom piece of the small black piece that looks like either some kind of cable line or something else that lays over the top of the transmission bell housing.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

That's your kickdown cable. There should be an "O" ring around the housing that goes into the transmission case.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

no kidding....well that sucks, how do I put my lokar kick down cable down into that hole and hook it up with the transmission in it. basically it's just a little 2 inch piece that sticks out with no cable or anything. I didn't know it would leak out of the hole. that sucks.

thanks for the help.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not familiar with your car or set up, so I guess I'm a bit surprised you're running a TH-350. I was of the understanding (mistakenly ???) that GTO's are all TH-400s... At any rate, I'm not familiar with the Lokar setup versus the stock GM, but I bet you can get it in while it's in the car. If I recall however, you'll need to pull the pan to attach the link to the lever on valve body.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

frack! that sucks. my car is a 67 lemans that was bastardized prior to my purchase of the car. it came with a pontiac 350 out of a firebird (70s) and a newly rebuilt th350 transmission. not my first choice. I was going to and may still go to a newer GTO 6.0 and T-56 transmission but not for some time to come.

I say it sucks because I JUST put a new seal on my transmission pan. guess I'll need a new gasket probably. thanks for the help again.


----------

